# Permit Department with a Purpose



## BayPointArchitect (Mar 7, 2013)

Let's pretend that you received a National Award for being the most outstanding plan review and inspection department in the Nation.

Let's pretend that CBS News requests an interview and asks "why did your contractors and building owners vote your department as number one in the nation?"

How would you answer that question?


----------



## Min&Max (Mar 7, 2013)

My reply would be----Ask the contractors and building owners why they voted the way they did.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 7, 2013)

Good reply Min&Max.........I concur.


----------



## ICE (Mar 7, 2013)

BayPointArchitect said:
			
		

> Let's pretend that you received a National Award for being the most outstanding plan review and inspection department in the Nation.Let's pretend that CBS News requests an interview and asks "why did your contractors and building owners vote your department as number one in the nation?"
> 
> How would you answer that question?


Here's the phone number for the media relations dept.


----------



## Mac (Mar 8, 2013)

You'll have to speak to my supervisor.


----------



## Darren Emery (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok - let's get to the purpose of the post (my guess here - tell me if I'm off base here BayPoint).  What kind approach should we have, and what characteristics should we exhibit, as building departments, to _deserve_ the aforementioned award?


----------



## rleibowitz (Mar 8, 2013)

Good customer service/ a strong desire to work with your applicants.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 8, 2013)

BayPointArchitect asked:



> "why did your contractors and building owners vote your department as number one in the nation?"


Darren Emery asked:



> What kind approach should we have, and what characteristics should we exhibit, as building departments, to _deserve_ the aforementioned award?


Possibly,

*From Contractors:* "Yes, I voted for XYZ Permit Department to be the best in the nation,

because they have consistently treated me with the utmost respect, ..in a professional

manner and as a valued customer every time I have been to their office. They actually

helped me greatly! They recognize that it is all about me and have facilitated that

mindset to meet my needs!"

*From Joe or Jane Citizen:* "Yes, I voted for XYZ Permit Department to be the best in

the nation, because they treated me with respect, ..in a courteous and professional

manner. They helped me greatly with my request (for assistance, ..information,

..directions, etc.). They recognize that it is all about me and have facilitated that

mindset to meet my requests."

.


----------



## Darren Emery (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll throw out a few points for consideration:

A strong knowledge and understanding of the code, tempered by the reality that one always has more to learn.

A desire to promote construction, and make the path to permit issuance as smooth as possible.

The abiltity to see the client's side of every issue.

Firm and consistent enforcment of the adopted codes (not preference or opinion).

A true desire to be helpful, not a hindrance.

People skills out the wazoo.

A good sense of humor.

Humility.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks.

I will conduct a short survey among my contractors with an easy check-the-box list of what is characteristic of our building permit department.  I am looking for that "list" of values most sought after.  Not necessarily "great rubber-stamping operation with low permit fees."


----------



## Jasper (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is a comment that building departments (and the ICC) should strive for:

"It is easy to understand what rules apply to my project.  I filled out the handy web-form, listing the features of my project.  I got a booklet that boiled down the code to just the rules for my project, with the new rules (and common mistakes) highlighted.

"There were a couple rules that seemed weird.  I looked them up in the web-form, and got some prescriptive alternatives, and the reasons the rules were put in the code.

"I gave the booklet to the homeowners, so they could see for themselves that we do quality work.  Of course, I kept a copy for my own records."


----------



## Jasper (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is a comment that city councils (and the ICC) should strive for:

"The building code focuses on things that matter, like safety.  The building department is really big on fire safety, earthquake safety, and good wiring.

"There aren't any counter-productive rules.  They don't mandate:

 fluorescent lights (that cause headaches),

 nor brominated furniture (that makes toxic smoke and poisons whales),

 nor home sprinkler systems (that don't get maintained),

 nor caliper-inches of trees (that make me install temporary conifers instead of deciduous saplings)."

"The environmental review makes sense.  This government would rather I chop down a few trees during the project, instead of clear-cutting before I apply for the permit.  If there is a steep slope, I just need to make sure it is stable, the house won't fall down, and the ground won't erode.  If there is a mosquito-ridden swamp, I can drain it.  If there is a river nearby, I can build the house close enough to have a good view, but not so close that it will get flooded by a record storm."


----------



## Jasper (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is another comment that building departments should strive for:

"With ___(jurisdiction)____, there aren't any gotchas.  They review the plans carefully.  If they spot something wrong on the plans, they let me know, so I can fix it.  If I work out a compromise (or a variance, or a special interpretation) with the plan reviewers, they write it down on the plans.  That way, I don't have to worry about the inspector rejecting something the plan reviewer said was OK.

"The plan reviewers and the inspectors are cross-trained.  Each knows what the other is looking for."


----------



## Jasper (Mar 9, 2013)

Here are a couple more comments that building departments should strive for:

"I have never had a project held up by red tape in ___(jurisdiction)___.  When I go in for permit, I am seen right away.  Sometimes, they can approve the plans on the spot!  Other times, I have to wait a couple days for all the reviews to get done.  When I call for inspection, someone comes out that morning or that afternoon -- I never have a crew waiting for an inspection."

"The building department offers a paper-less service.  I never have to print out a permit set.  My crews all have ToughBooks , so they can see zoomed-in copies of any plan sheet.  The document management software lets us mark up and revise the drawings on-the-fly, with full traceability for who authorized what and when.  The building department is just as advanced, so we don't have any hassles with delivering documents or making huge photocopies."


----------



## fireguy (Mar 9, 2013)

Be consistant in making decisions.  Do not have different rules for local contractors, out-of-town contractors and those doing there own work.

Don't lie to me, or bull **** me.

Keep your appointments or at least notify me if you are going to be late.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 9, 2013)

One option:  A high-end building code

Here is a comment that some (not all) city councils and building departments could strive for:

"People know that the best homes are in ___(jurisdiction)___.

"The town is well laid-out, with convenient churches, schools, and shops.  It is easy to walk around.  There are lots of trees and green spaces.  There are plenty of jobs.  Parking is sometimes a problem.  It can be a hassle to schedule truck deliveries, but we know how to work around that.

"Some of the ordinances are strict.  For example, stores are not allowed to have neon or LED signs.  New homes have to be in traditional styles, with traditional-looking materials.  Most houses have big front porches.  Most apartment buildings have bay windows with angled windows -- square boxed cantilevers are not allowed.  Carports and garages need to be tucked in beside or behind the main house.  If you want to build a concrete cube, go over to Pei City instead.

"The building department makes sure that every building is solidly built.  Fly-by-night operators get run out of town.  Only licensed contractors can work here, and ___(jurisdiction)___ has special tests to make sure contractors know what they are doing.  There are tests to become a registered street repair contractor, a registered sewer contractor, a licensed electrician, a licensed plumber, a licensed roofer, et cetera.  Lots of houses get built in tents, to keep the rain out.  Plywood (not OSB) sheathing and decking are required by code.  The roof sheathing has to be thick enough that the roofing nails don't stick into the attic.  Missed framing nails and missed siding nails are required to be clipped.  Floors are stiff and handrails are sturdy.  Pipes have to be sized right, so that hot water starts quickly and flows well, and flushing the toilet doesn't mess with the shower.

"Property values are higher here, and it costs more to build.  But people are willing to pay a premium to live in ___(jurisdiction)___.  If you are a good builder, you can do very well here."


----------



## Jasper (Mar 9, 2013)

Another option:  freedom

Here is a comment that other (not all) city councils and building departments could strive for:

"People know that the most affordable homes are in ___(jurisdiction)___.  Also, the most creative buildings can be found here.

"There aren't any zoning laws.  People build where it makes sense.  It is easy to drive.  In most places, you can just park by the side of the road.  There aren't a lot of traffic signs or stoplights.  It is easy to get truck deliveries to building sites.

"It's easy to find the stores and businesses.  All of the churches have LED displays; all of the bars have neon lights.

"It's easy to get started in construction here.  The building code is very minimal -- just enough to make it hard to burn down or blow down a house.  The building department makes its money by charging for lessons.  They have a deal with the local trade school.  You can bring in a set of plans, and they will suggest classes so that you can build those plans better (and more profitably).  For beginners, they suggest classes on making better plans.  For advanced pros, there are classes on sizing pipes, so that hot water flows promptly.  Builders use a lot of OSB, particle board, and stud-grade lumber, to save money.

"It costs less to build here.  It is cheaper to live here.  There is more variety, both of people and buildings.  You can find a shack next to a traditional manor next to a modern work-of-art.  If you build what people want, you can do very well here."


----------



## ICE (Mar 9, 2013)

BayPointArchitect said:
			
		

> Thanks.I will conduct a short survey among my contractors


You're a funny guy BPA.  If I did a survey, it wouldn't be short because it would be in seven different languages.


----------

